# FL Keys



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

The time is almost here! I fly out tomorrow to MIA then jump in a rental car to meet up with some friends in Big Pine Key for 4 days of chasing Mahi and Tuna. If we can't find them, we will always fall back to bottom scratching for yellowtail and hopefully a couple African Pampano. I haven't been back since the hurricane but I hear the fishing is still incredible! I'll post pics when I can! 

If all goes as planned, I'll be bringing a cooler of fresh fish back with me from some summer grilling!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Good luck to ya and fill the boat (hopefully with quality eating fish).


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Luck! I was just down on the Gulf side a week and a half ago and the fishing was pretty solid! Wish I was headed down with ya!!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

It was a long day! Fished for 12 hours and only put 8 fish in the box. 4 mahi, 2 tuna and a couple of bonita. We found a great color change 15 miles out with good scum line but the fish weren't there. We'll switch it up tomorrow. 

But tonight, we're eating black fin!























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice! Cevichi time!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Fish where you see the birds diving in the scum line. That's where the sweet spot is..

Have fun, I wish I was there!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Another beautiful but challenging day. We ran over 50 miles today looking for a good bite and only put 12-15 keeper yellowtail and groupers in the the box. We tried everything and again found great scum lines but no mahi. 
We did see a couple sails chase some bait, but no takers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you been seeing any frigate birds?

May has been pretty slow from what I've been seeing/reading.

Mutton snapper were on fire a week or 2 ago. Mahi have seemed to be a bit better up toward Marathon and Islamorada.

Good luck and hopefully you get a cooler full.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Radar420 said:


> Have you been seeing any frigate birds?
> 
> May has been pretty slow from what I've been seeing/reading.
> 
> ...


We've seen frigates each day but they were mostly searching and not diving...until today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

We decided to hit up an always productive and very popular spot off marathon. We trolled 50% of the time and speed jigged the other 50% and put pile of bluefin and a handful of skip jack in the cooler. Great time! 
























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Schweet! You guys rent/bring your own boat or fishing with a guide?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

REG said:


> Schweet! You guys rent/bring your own boat or fishing with a guide?


I fly down and meet up with friends who both live in S FL and both brings their boats. No guides. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

First day back in the office...ugh.

The last and 4th day of fishing was almost a mirror image of the 3rd day. We went back to the pack of boats off marathon and continued to fill the box with mostly bluefin, a few skip jacks and a couple of Mahi. We boated over 45 tuna during the 3rd and 4th day. My buddy with the offshore boat is a commercial fisherman so he finally had fish to sell and I was able to fly home with about 45 lbs of tuna, mahi and a few yellowtail snappers. 

On day 2, I had a pretty cool experience and I'm still kicking myself for not getting pictures. We spotted a nice 63"ish sailfish floating belly up, struggling trying to right itself. It was obviously caught recently and release, but it wasn't doing well at all. I put gloves on and grabbed the bill trying to force water through it's gills, trying to help it regain it's composure. I've never had my hands on a bill fish before, so looking at this beautiful fish so close was pretty cool. Unfortunately, when we finally released the sail, it went back to floating belly up. I'm sure it was a great meal for sharks. 

The days were long, but the trip went by way too fast! I really love fishing the salt water! You never know what you're going to catch and the fish are delicious!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## billbrown33 (Dec 1, 2012)

thill said:


> We decided to hit up an always productive and very popular spot off marathon. We trolled 50% of the time and speed jigged the other 50% and put pile of bluefin and a handful of skip jack in the cooler. Great time!
> 
> View attachment 315501
> View attachment 315502
> ...


Ahh the Marathon Hump! What an excellent place to fish.....!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

billbrown33 said:


> Ahh the Marathon Hump! What an excellent place to fish.....!!


----------

